# Tambour Desk Project Idea



## Wood-e (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Looking for some ideas. I am looking to make a basic Tambour style desk that I can place in our living room kitchen area, for son's new laptop, so that he can do his homework. Does anyone have any good project ideas for a basic Tambour style desk, nothing to elaborate or big as our first floor space is not that that big. I would say 3.5-4ft long by 2-2.5ft deep. Any ideas please let me know.

Thanks for all your help.

Regards

Wood-e


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Without having checked myself, I suggest you look at the Amana router bit web site. They sell a tambour bit set that allows construction of the tambour part without wires or cables. Building such a desk is also on my list of things to do, but you will probably be done long before I have even started.

Keep us posted on your progrress.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wood-e


I made my son one a long time ago, it's very small and simple desk and I use the premade Tambour stock from Rockler made the job easy..it's still in the basement if you want to see a snapshot of it just ask but like I said it's a very simple desk.

==========



Wood-e said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Looking for some ideas. I am looking to make a basic Tambour style desk that I can place in our living room kitchen area, for son's new laptop, so that he can do his homework. Does anyone have any good project ideas for a basic Tambour style desk, nothing to elaborate or big as our first floor space is not that that big. I would say 3.5-4ft long by 2-2.5ft deep. Any ideas please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wood-e (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello Bob J,

Yes, I would like to see what you have created. I would appreciate if you could show me the desk. Look forward to it, maybe I will built it as well.

Regards

Wood-e


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wood-e

Here's snapshot or two, in was in the basement with other items in storage, I made it about 30 years ago for may son, when he was in grade school ,as you can see he used it for many years,most of the time for model building,some day he may want it back for his kids who knows 

It's a real simple desk and a easy one to make as I recall...
=========


----------



## Perry (Jan 12, 2011)

How are you ? I am new to this forum and this is my first post here and I have to make 10 posts before I can include a website URL but I may have the plan for the desk you are looking for . Email me at if you would like to see it . Thanks


----------



## Wood-e (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello Perry,

I am also new to this forum and must follow the same requirements. I do not know your e-mail address.


----------

